# Blood in the load



## metsfan4life (Jul 7, 2016)

So besides crapping my insides out, literally....just noticed I shot  blood mixed in with the semen. Anyone ever experience this? Besides the normal yellowish tint it gives you, anyone ever have an issue with blood mixed in?


----------



## DF (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope and that doesn't sound good.


----------



## bvs (Jul 7, 2016)

That sounds very bad. Id get to the docs asap


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

When I clicked on this I was hoping it wasn't about blood in your cum. Never seen this. Get to the doctor brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2016)

are u taking boner pills?


----------



## Dex (Jul 7, 2016)

How much? I have gotten a little from the damn IUD poking me in my pee hole.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 7, 2016)

How much DNP? 
How long? 
What other extra supps have you taken? 
Any other current medical conditions? 
How long have you been "crapping your insides out"?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 7, 2016)

Yellow jizz...blood. Both not completely normal. Perhaps a co-pay is in order.....


----------



## its what we do (Jul 7, 2016)

Any sight of blood coming from the cock needs to be looked at. I doubt its DNP though I am no medical expert


----------



## ironhardempress (Jul 7, 2016)

something seriously wrong. YOu have an infection or something worse. get thee to the doc,ASAP


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 7, 2016)

end of week 2 on DNP: 5 days 250, rest have been 500. I know the yellowish tint can be with the DNP powder itself. It wasnt much blood, slight slight red mixed in, very minimal. Could easily be some kind of infection, hopefully its just a 1 time thing and maybe an irritant. But if I see it again, Im going. No other supps...on PCT currently; tren and test, winstrol at the end of it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 7, 2016)

Haematospermia (blood in semen) is usually harmless and not associated with DNP so an infection is a possibility. 
If you've been "crapping your insides out" for 2 straight weeks then that can lead to electrolyte imbalances that, if it is an infection, can make things worse - something to be aware of. 
In any case play it safe and see the doc if it reoccurs.

Also, DNP during pct...come on man, you know better than that


----------



## Eman (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a friend that encountered this.  Sounds horrible, but turned out that it happens more often to guys than you'd expect.  A certain % of the population secretes blood in their semen apparently.

With that said, I would still personally get it checked even having known the guy that got checked out though!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2016)

Not sure if relevant here. When I was a kid my friend went to piss at school. He freaked out and ran to the nurses office.  He had pissed blood.  This is when they found out he had type 1 beetus.  Any possibility it's related to that?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 7, 2016)

Someone with more experience might be able to chime in...but i always read blood in urine very bad.....blood in cum nothing to USUALLY worry about unless it continues and dominates the consistency.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 7, 2016)

Brother had it happen to him during a cycle for some reason. Possibly blood pressure related? Who knows. He also got nosebleeds so frequently he had his nostrils cauterized by his PCP. 

when he told me he was blowing loads with some blood in there, I told him he absolutely has to blow a thick gooey one on his wife's face and say "would you like some Chianti with your liver and favre beans....?"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Brother had it happen to him during a cycle for some reason. Possibly blood pressure related? Who knows. He also got nosebleeds so frequently he had his nostrils cauterized by his PCP.
> 
> when he told me he was blowing loads with some blood in there, I told him he absolutely has to blow a thick gooey one on his wife's face and say "would you like some Chianti with your liver and favre beans....?"



thats called a strawberry cheesecake


----------



## bigdog (Jul 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats called a strawberry cheesecake


thanks BB ill never look at cheesecake the same again! lmao!:32 (18):


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 7, 2016)

Only time I ever had blood come out of my dick was when I was in a car accident and they inserted a catheter in my dick at the hospital. Let me tell you, those things fukking hurt when pulled out. The abrasion and trauma from the tube had my dick bleeding for about 3 days during urination/JOing. When I would piss it was tinted red and when I jerked off, the cum had blood in it. 

If you didn't have one of those then I'd say go to the doctor stat. Its not normal and DNP doesn't do that...well lets say its not at all a common side effect.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 7, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Haematospermia (blood in semen) is usually harmless and not associated with DNP so an infection is a possibility.
> If you've been "crapping your insides out" for 2 straight weeks then that can lead to electrolyte imbalances that, if it is an infection, can make things worse - something to be aware of.
> In any case play it safe and see the doc if it reoccurs.
> 
> Also, DNP during pct...come on man, you know better than that



haha oh you know... just preserving the muscle with the DNP. yeah crapping has been brutal...1st 10days was atrocious. its slowly died down but still like 75%. like I wake up, eat breakfast...gotta go. shower... brush teeth...gotta go again



PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure if relevant here. When I was a kid my friend went to piss at school. He freaked out and ran to the nurses office.  He had pissed blood.  This is when they found out he had type 1 beetus.  Any possibility it's related to that?



Damn deetus. no, I dont think so in this case. Ive had it 1 time before but apparently I must have had a small tear in the tip, i could see it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 7, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Only time I ever had blood come out of my dick was when I was in a car accident and they inserted a catheter in my dick at the hospital. Let me tell you, those things fukking hurt when pulled out. The abrasion and trauma from the tube had my dick bleeding for about 3 days during urination/JOing. When I would piss it was tinted red and when I jerked off, the cum had blood in it.
> 
> If you didn't have one of those then I'd say go to the doctor stat. Its not normal and DNP doesn't do that...well lets say its not at all a common side effect.



Jeez dude.
but "normal sides' never apply to me. POB can vouch for that to an extent with my gear usage...my body is strange as hell. so thought maybe one of the 'normal' unusual things


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2016)

catheters are a mother ****er!!! . kidney stones will cause it also


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 8, 2016)

Random thought that needs to be expressed before I forget 

DNP reduces ROS & inflammation, which is normally considered good but both of these things are absolutely vital in protecting the body against attack from foreign bodies. So really, DNP weakens the immune system (hence why people get sore throats, flu like symptoms during the initial days of its use, etc).

Combine this with PCT were hormones are tanked so immune system is weaker plus the fact that DNP & caloric restriction in general during this period is a bad idea if you want to keep your gains....

If you do have an infection of some sort, that's a lot of factors your body is fighting against to protect your ass. 
I personally wouldn't recommend DNP during pct anyway but at least consider lowering the dose man - warning signs are there for a reason.


----------

